#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 焱狼傳說---(序章：失落)

## 涯軒宇

各位大獸安安，小獸最近剛加入，請多指教。
今天在這邊放上我最近寫的文章，望大家不吝指教，因為這也是我第一次嘗試將腦中的世界用筆(打字)來寫出來。
以上

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

喀嚓！
我臉色冰冷的走在早已廢棄的建築物，刺鼻的血腥味不停地竄進鼻腔，讓我的眉頭一直糾結著。我走進房間時，牆上的血液早已凝固。我向牆壁走去，看到一些凝固的黑色裡閃爍著若有若無的銀色。
"他受傷了"我的語氣裡帶著焦慮

"唉呦！別這麼擔心他啦！這又不是第一次了，你就不要大驚小怪了！"我背後的黑影突然傳出聲音，緊接著一隻巨大的爪子突然朝我拍來，我趕緊連忙閃開。

"就是啊~你可不要忘了，他發起瘋來可是連我們都很難壓制住的呢，這群雜碎肯定也是付出了不少代價吧。"煙霧中，一個狼形的身影漫步出來，一邊念叨著。

"好啦好啦~我知道了"我蹲下來，伸手摸向那隻嬌小的白狼。

"我已經跟你說多少次了！不要把我當小孩子！！"雖然嘴上碎念著，但白狼仍不由自主地靠過來。

"只要你還是狼形，對我來說都還是小孩子"我輕手搔著他的耳朵。

"嗷嗚~可惡，等我能化成人形後，你就慘了"白狼發狠的說著。

"呵呵！我等著"我停下搔著白狼的手，撿起地上那跟爪子起身轉向暗處。
"都跟你說過多少次了，你還是記不得痛啊！"一邊說著，手上的爪子用力往陰影的某處丟去。

"嗚哇！"一聲驚叫隨著爪子的飛去突兀地響起，緊接著，在一陣塵土飛揚中，一道身影略顯狼狽的跌出來。
"我靠！頭兒，你就不能丟得稍微偏一點嗎。剛剛那一下差點要砸死我啊！"那隻狼人一邊叫喊著，但從他的整齊外觀看來，絲毫沒有狼狽的感覺。

"是嘛，那我下次一定會瞄的歪一點的"我把"歪"字加重著音，隨意地對著嵐說。

"呃...還是算了"嵐的耳朵說著垂了下來，若無其事著別過了臉。

"氣息在這裡就消失了，看來那些傢伙把他給轉移了"這時白狼的聲音傳來，讓我的心跳突然頓了一下。

"還是...撲空了啊"我淡淡地說著，眼神也黯淡了不少。

"真是的，看到外圍那麼強大的防禦，差點以為這次找對了"嵐一臉穢氣的罵著，但他不斷搖晃的尾巴卻表明了他真實的心情。

"可能他們也沒發現裡面已經被轉移了吧"我無視他不斷晃著的尾巴，轉過頭走出房間。

"別氣餒啊！在這裡找找或許能發現一些蛛絲馬跡也說不定呢"白狼跟了出來，試著燃起我的希望。

"好吧"我暫時的收起心中的焦慮，繼續搜尋著廢棄的建築。

"都已經過了三年了，炎 你到底在哪裡"我暗暗摸著胸前的那塊溫玉，喃喃的說著

----------

